# A strange 14K watch case



## MGH (Nov 5, 2021)

Hi all,

I bought some scrap yesterday and ran across this watch case. The inside is marked "14K". The top half, not picture, was more ornamental, white gold color, and behaved as expected with an acid test on a scratch stone. This bottom half is much harder, and I can't even get a mark to rub off onto the stone. I thought it might be a stainless steel back, but strange that this is the part marked "14K". The seller agreed to let me take it, run some XRF testing, and do more research.

Stranger still are the XRF readings shown below. The XRF does see a significant amount of gold, but the alloyed components aren't as expected. I measured the back and inside, with two different methods on the XRF.
- The back is reading as ~44% Gold, with ~25% Chromium
- The inside is reading as ~53% Gold, ~20% Copper, ~5% Chromium
- The above trends in the readings were very similar whether using a general "Alloys" method or a "Precious Metals" method (I did measure the inside with a PM method, just forgot to get a picture)

The reading showing 25% Chromium was the first scan I took. This composition was unexpected, but I thought _maybe_ that could explain the hardness and inability to make a mark on the stone. But then the inside reads very differently, with much less Chromium. I can't tell if this is all one stamped piece, or possibly three pieces together (outside-back, side, inside-back).

Any ideas? Has anyone seen this before? Is there an explanation why this metal is so much harder than typical 14K? Is there a reason an XRF would think there's chromium in a gold watch case? Should I stop overthinking it, and just pay for the scrap?

Thanks.


----------



## justinhcase (Nov 5, 2021)

Never really trust XRF, cut in half to expose the internal alloy and acid test.
Markings are only a rough guide at best.
Lots of inaccurately marked material out there.


----------



## mymindbeing (Nov 6, 2021)

I have seen many watch *backs* that are* marked* to *identify the* metal of the *case*. Very similar to your pics. Example. it will say 10K RPG case / and some times Base Metal Back. 
I have a bunch of them... never thought that there was any gold in them. I always assumed they were Stainless (and I could be wrong). Although this is rolled gold I am referring to.
I know this is not a direct answer but hope it helps. 
You could put a couple drops of AR on it wait for a bit, and do a stannous test with a q tip to see if it even contains gold


----------



## ZiegenSauger (Nov 7, 2021)

Lucky you, I have been immersed on wrist and pocket watches for gold extraction since they are not that difficult to find and more often than not they are cheap as air.
This is a Norris Alistair Ball Watch Co, look below.
These fellas are highly collectible, I am not educated on specific models or serial numbers though.
The fact of the matter is the stamp indicates it is 14k gold (the manufacturer was founded in Ohio in 1894 and is HQ'ed today in Chicago. Is known by Ball Watches today.
They manufactured the case, the movement was OEM bg Suiss Altus and imported under NABB trademark Garland.
Note not everything is gold. I am not sure where it is is gold filled where it is solid 14k, but it isna combination.

Look at the second pic. You will see the movement was made with 15 jewels and some of the gears are also solid gold.

P.W.C. was part of the branding by the beginning of the century, something like Pocket Watch Case but this info for me is funky and I never found a clear reference from any trustworthy source. It makes sense though because they used to make cases only for pocket watches. Dont know if it is type of measurement whatever.

You will get good gold out of it.

Worth note that P.W.C. was a registered trademark of 
Keystone Watch Case Co. Case​But it was always P.W.C. CO.
Could not find any reference connecting them two. A hell of a coincidence it would be.
Cheers


----------



## MGH (Nov 15, 2021)

Update on this: I did end up cutting the piece in two, then making multiple rubbings and acid tests from there. At that point, it behaved exactly as expected for 14K white gold. It rubbed easily as karat gold should too. In fact, I went back and rubbed all the outside corners, and they too rubbed easily - except for one of the corners. It was still hard and would not make a mark. I guess I was fixated on that one corner up until then.

This piece has now been inquarted as part of a larger batch. If there's any other mystery... it'll never be known. Thanks again, all.


----------



## billgold (Jun 11, 2022)

Could P.W.C. stand for "Plated With Chromium"?


----------

